# What is one perfume you could...



## SagMaria (May 21, 2007)

...wear every day and not get sick of?


----------



## Juneplum (May 21, 2007)

cabotine de gres, creed virgin island water, creed spring flower, angel thierry mugler


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 21, 2007)

Rockin' Rio. I love tropical, super sweet fragrances like that.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 22, 2007)

It's a tie between D&G *Light Blue* & Philosophy's *Falling In Love*


----------



## KAIA (May 22, 2007)

versace *Bright Crystal*


----------



## Bernadette (May 22, 2007)

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot, and Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy.


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka, Cacharel Amor Amor & Benefit Maybe Baby


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

dior - pure poison


----------



## liv (May 22, 2007)

Right now, it's Marc Jacobs for Her.  It has great staying power and I love how it smells even more after I've had it on for a couple of hours.


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 27, 2007)

Ck's Electric.  So light and just the right amount of citrus. 

Bath and Body Works' magnolia blossom body spray is great too.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 27, 2007)

*DIORs original POISON*


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2007)

Gucci Rush


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

STELLA by Stella McCartney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.


----------



## rmseals (May 27, 2007)

Rock 'N Rose by Valentino


----------



## anjdes (May 28, 2007)

Lacoste's Touch of Pink - in the humid weather of my hometown (Bombay!) this is refreshing...I feel like I'm drinking in this fragrance!


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

Chanel Chance! My 100ml bottle is almost done and I'll def be getting a new one when it's finished.


----------



## ruca_or_hina (May 29, 2007)

I <3 Marc! I just bought it last month & I LOVE it!


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Chanel Chance! My 100ml bottle is almost done and I'll def be getting a new one when it's finished._

 
That would be mine too.


----------



## juli (May 29, 2007)

Incanto Charms, dream and shine.  oops not just one but by one designer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Incanto collections!!!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 31, 2007)

hahaha i like how everyone doesnt like youth dew by estee. but i wear it and it fits my chemistry so it smells like baby powder.

but i wear marc jacobs- essence and its light and buisness.


----------



## lara (May 31, 2007)

Stella and Missoni for me.


----------



## 3jane (May 31, 2007)

Stella In Two (Peony)


----------



## surfdiva (May 31, 2007)

Laura Mercier Eau de Lune. I've almost finished with the bottle, a major feat for me.


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Hermes Un Jardin En Mediterranee


----------



## gracetre123 (May 31, 2007)

Chanel Chance!!! too


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2007)

Intense by Hugo Boss.  I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

Escada Tropical Punch.  It is sadly discontinued but it smells heavenly!


----------



## MoesesSoulright (Jun 4, 2007)

i can never get tired of smelling Marc Jacobs on a women
also Cartier Delices Eau Fruitee


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2007)

MAT; by Masaki Matsushima

I wear it every day as it is, it goes with everything!

A guy once told me to never wear any other perfume because MAT; is so me


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 8, 2007)

babydoll Yves Saint-Laurent


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

Anything from Marc Jacobs!! all his perfumes smell so goodddddd. Also Chloe Collection 2005 I found one at marshall's but I don't see it anymore!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tocca Stella for me!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 18, 2007)

Estee Lauder - Pleasures. I have so many good memories associated with it that I just keep going back to it, time and time again


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 18, 2007)

Michael by Michael Kors


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 19, 2007)

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 25, 2007)

Givenchy Ysatis Iris


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 25, 2007)

Chance by Chanel or Babydoll by YSL. Lately, I've been using Babydoll everyday till I could get my hands on a new bottle of Chance. I've been using Babydoll for years tho and it's just so ME that my bf, who's in the Middle East atm, has bought a bottle himself and sprays it around his room as reminder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, Chance and Babydoll are my HG perfumes!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 25, 2007)

Britney Spears - Midnight Fantasy
Aquolina - Pink Sugar
Paris Hilton - Heiress


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Juicy Couture and Gucci Envy Me 2


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

jessica mcclintock...i don't know the actual name of it, but it's some stuff my granny gave to me when i was little because she always used to wear it too and i loooove it!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 30, 2007)

Gucci Rush in the winter, in the summer hmmmm have not found that perfect one yet.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lolita Lempicka or Baby Doll - love 'em both!!


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

Falling in Love by Philosophy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Very Irresistible by Givenchy- Have gone through 3 bottles already and i love it!


----------



## KTB (Jul 18, 2007)

DKNY Be Delicious  I lorve this stuff


----------



## makeba (Jul 24, 2007)

Egyptian Musk Oil
Lolita Lepicka
Amor Amor by Cacharel
Gardenia by Chanel
Lucky #6 by Lucky


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

Davidoff Cool Water Woman.

lovely smell.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

Be Kissable, Island Vibe, and my signature, sweet honesty.

yayy avon. ;]


----------



## kblakes (Aug 5, 2007)

Gucci II  I am on my second bottle.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 5, 2007)

bulgari femme


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 5, 2007)

Philosophy's Pure Grace or Demeter/Library of Fragrance's Gin + Tonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I would never tire of Moschino's Cheap & Chic but while I still like it, it's a long time since I've even owned any. I used to get anxious about halfway through a bottle that I was about to run out!


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely by sarah jessics parker!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Aug 13, 2007)

Yves Saint Laurent's Cinema. What would i do without it?


----------



## IvyTrini (Aug 14, 2007)

Kenzo Amour by Kenzo and Flower by Kenzo Summer 07 (as a matter of fact ANYTHING by KENZO, I luv, luv luv!) Also Island by Michael Kors and Blush by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_
I thought I would never tire of Moschino's Cheap & Chic but while I still like it, it's a long time since I've even owned any. I used to get anxious about halfway through a bottle that I was about to run out!_

 
I like it, too, but I wear it so sparingly that I don't run a risk of spoiling myself.  

I love CK's Euphoria, but not as much as I like Truth.  I smelled it for the first time when I was in high school and I still like it after graduating from college.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 18, 2007)

Versace Woman.


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 20, 2007)

Armani - City Glam


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 20, 2007)

Dior Addict.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

JOOP Femme


----------



## Morsel (Aug 20, 2007)

Amor Amor!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 29, 2007)

Fahrenheit by Christian Dior, have used it for 15 years now. I will wear others on occasion, but have used Fahrenheit forever and it's like my second skin.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 29, 2007)

Burberry Brit and Hugo Boss Deep Red in winter and Gucci Rush 2 in summer. I own 18 different fragrances but those never seem to bore me.


----------



## buddhy (Aug 29, 2007)

There are a few that I love to pieces:

1. Juicy Couture - the new one
2. Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique
3. Lolita Lempika - 'L'
4. BNevertoobusytobebeautiful - Cocktail
5. Nina Ricci - Nina


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm completely addicted to my *PRADA *,can't live whitout that scent, but on hot summerdays I prefer to wear *mat; *by matsuki mitsushima.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh my god!  I can't believe no one has said L'eau d'Issey by Issey Miyake!  I have worn it for about 10 or 11 years now and have gone through countless bottles.  The l'eau d'ete with citrusy notes is perfect for summer, too.  It is soooo my HG fragrance, I can't seem to wean myself off of it no matter how much I like another scent!  I am contemplating purchasing Michael Kors Hawaii though...just to have a little piece of summer to wear during the cold midwestern months...


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Sep 1, 2007)

Burberry!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Ginger by Lush
Dear John by Bnevertoobusytobebeautiful
Dragon's Blood by BPAL
American Cream by Lush


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 16, 2009)

Burberry London and Bvlgari Omnia Green Jade EDT. The first is great but heavier then Green Jade. Green Jade is clean and crisp. Like a bar of soap.


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2009)

I've plenty of perfume but if I've to choose one (or two), they gotta be DKNY Be Delicious and D&G Light Blue.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 18, 2009)

D&G Light Blue


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

Estee Lauder, Sensuous.


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

oh, and Prada - Infusion D'Iris. So subtle and beautiful.


----------



## CherryAcid (May 22, 2009)

I cant pick just one lol The heavier scents go well with m chemistry
Dior Addict
Dior Midnight Poison
Thierry Mulger Alien
Valentino Rock N Rose
4711(when im in my victorian phase)
And i just bought Chloe by Chloe and i cant get enough of it, im going through a 60s socialite phase at the min with pearls and beehives and this is such a lovely scent.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2009)

Theiry Mugler.. The Cologne.. so light and airy for day.  Joe Malone anything, Guerlain Acqua Allegoria.... and

Chanel #5, Shalimar, or Boucheron for night


----------



## LRWade (May 23, 2009)

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Smiles7 (May 23, 2009)

Vera Wang (the original fragrance)....this is the best perfume everrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

Pink Sugar!!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

burberry brit sheer or gucci envy me or juicy couture.

SCRATCH ALL THAT LACOSTE LOVE OF PINK is just right for me


----------



## xNeurocancer (Jun 3, 2009)

Diesel - Fuel for Life.
I love the womens & the mens! Yum


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 29, 2009)

Flower By Kenzo


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 1, 2009)

Probably, Moschino Couture.


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't be just one...lol

Victoria's Secret Mood in Succulent, Armani Mania and Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## thiscarmen (Jul 2, 2009)

Givenchy Hot Couture for sure.
Very close second would have to be Lacoste Inspiraton


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Philosophy's Pure Grace


----------



## Spengl (Jul 13, 2009)

Dior J'adore


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

i have a few that i have liked for a long while and did not get sick of.. however, i do switch them up so maybe that is why??
pink sugar (loved it for years), CLEAN (i have not purchased this in awhile but i like it), and any of the summer escada ones


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 29, 2009)

Viva La Juicy  which i don't have right now ):


----------



## User67 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chance by Chanel for sure! I have tried many perfumes over the years. But, I always come back to Chance, it's been my HG for like the past 6-7 years now.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Chanel No.5


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

quelques violettes.


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

not sure... but i think:
*Sensi* from Armani.


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 16, 2010)

Dolce & Gabbana Rose the one.  I got a sample of it back in December when I was doing some holiday shopping and I am in love with it.  I'm hoping to get the full size bottle soon!


----------



## malvales (Apr 10, 2010)

Perfumes from Lavanila work best for me. It's subtle and yet smell heavenly!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 11, 2010)

One of the most Loathed perfumes I have read about on this site...

Miss Dior Cherie.  I get complements on it all the time.

Also Rock N Rose is a close second.


----------



## marusia (Apr 11, 2010)

Lancome Hypnose-it doesn't have one of those frou-frou stenches. Most perfume burns my nose hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This one is delicate.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Sachs. Delicious, delicious vanilla and chamomile <3


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 14, 2010)

Light blue. I do wear it every day, lol.


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Narciso Rodriguez - For her (pink bottle), it's simply divine


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 30, 2010)

Olive Branch - Lush .. The fragrance is amazinggg


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bond #9 So NY in the winter & Bond #9 Westside in the summer


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 30, 2010)

chanel No. 5


----------



## LC (May 1, 2010)

daisy <3 <3

or clarins par amour toujours


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

Daisy, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lolita Lempicka & LUSH Snow Fairy solid perfume.

All competely different, but I love them all equally


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 4, 2010)

chloe!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Fresh Sugar.


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

Victoria's Secret Pure Seduction.


----------



## nursie (May 17, 2010)

estee lauder green tea


----------

